
Hibernate Your EC2 Instances - eafdse
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-hibernate-your-ec2-instances/
======
nodesocket
This is pretty cool, only caveat to hibernate is the EBS volume has be
encrypted beforehand.

~~~
panarky
And only applies to Amazon Linux 1, not other operating systems yet.

